# Dice Sex/Life - Escape The Routine.



## Flying_Dutchman (Oct 29, 2014)

A LOT of threads by people wanting to spice up their sex lives and a lot of good suggestions. BUT, I've not seen a mention of Dice Sex. It was a (fairly) common practice for teens/20 somethings in the 70s/80s - due to the ****roft/Rhinehart novel "The Dice Man" - but seems to have been forgotten. You can use it for other life choices too - picking restaurants, day out destinations, movies - but this is the Sex and Relationships forum. So, if yours has become bogged down in routine and/or you want to spice it up, read on.

FACTS AND RULES -

Dice Sex is limited only by your imagination(s). You can use one dice or a bucketful.

Just thinking up lists gets you 'in the mood' before the game even begins.

DON'T include options you hate or won't do, but try to include a risk element. Haven't had sex in a car since 1993? Stick it on the list.

Think up lists/options then roll the dice.

THE DICE MUST ALWAYS BE OBEYED! - 

HOW IT WORKS - BASIC OPTIONS AND LIST SUGGESTIONS.

Odds/Even - him/her on top. Him/her oral. Indoors/outdoors (etc).

Location - 1. Marital bed. 2. The shower. 3. The kitchen. 4. Kids bed. 5. The stairs. 6. The garage.

Activity - 1. Cunnilingus. 2. Reverse cowgirl. 3. Spoons. 4. Missionary. 5. Doggy. 6. Fellatio. (Performed for the duration or throw the dice every few minutes and change. Ladies,, no weighting the dice so it keeps landing on 1.).

Risky/Adventurous - 1. Our lawn/yard. 2. Car/country lane. 3. Beach/picnic area. 4. Public restroom. 5. Neighbours lawn/yard. 6. Parking lot. 

That's it. Think up lists then throw the dice to determine what you're gonna do and where you're gonna do it. Lists can be as vanilla or as depraved as you want them to be. Even vanilla sex is better if you don't know which vanilla act you're getting (or where) until you throw the dice.

HAPPY DICING!

If you try it, let us know how you got on. 

(Note. I've formatted this nicely but it may not post that way. (old mobile browser). Sorry if it looks a mess).
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Flying_Dutchman (Oct 29, 2014)

LOL!

Of course, you can do 'deprivation' with the dice - or wheel spokes if you don't have dice. Invaluable lessons in giving/receiving and the all important FUN.

Throw odds or even to decide who's giving and receiving. Then a dice to decide whats being given. When it's complete, another odds/even to determine if the giver is gonna get some too or has to wait until the following day - when the dice might deprive them a 2nd time.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## alexm (Nov 29, 2008)

Flying_Dutchman said:


> 4. Kids bed.
> 
> *Ew. No.*
> 
> ...


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

Digging out my loaded dice now.


----------

